# Century Arms C93 - Anyone have experience with one?



## SonnyMorales (Jul 26, 2012)

Hello,

I recently acquired a century arms c93 and was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about them. i did some research on them, and they are apparently clones of an HK 93 (i think that's what it was). What would the value of one of these be in the used market?

any info is appreciated..


----------

